

Kicked out of uni – internships, jobs? - qwerrewq

I&#x27;m not sure how to spin the fact that I was kicked out due to a low GPA. Do I lay everything out in front and aim to get rejected early by those to whom it matters? Do I put &quot;attended&quot; without indicating that I&#x27;m no longer a current student?<p>I&#x27;ll retake some classes and get back in via a readmission contract, and in the meantime I&#x27;m being treated for depression, which likely was a factor in my poor performance as I&#x27;ve felt this way for years. However, I doubt employers would care about such details. So, how should I move forward? I have some projects to show off, but they&#x27;re not amazing to the point of making up for my situation.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
dalerus
12 years ago I was kicked out of college due to a low GPA. I just listed the
college on my CV as attended, but never indicated any type of degree.

For me, having a portfolio of work was more important than the college I
attended. If you don't have a portfolio, do some free work for a local
business in exchange for a testimonial.

Don't go for internships, look for Jr. positions, find something that pays.

------
trcollinson
I am not sure where you are geographically so and some of my advice will
depend on your location and, more specifically, how many potential positions
there are.

First off, if you have some programming skills, and it sounds like you do, do
not go for internships. Internship positions seem to be very specific to
students. They may want to check with your University and such, which is a no
go in this situation. Instead go for "Entry level" or "Junior" development
positions. A lot of these will be very junior and won't expect a huge level of
skill. Make sure to set your salary expectation accordingly, to make yourself
marketable.

Second, if you are planning to continue to go to school put down the fact that
you are attending. You probably won't be asked, but if you are asked about
your current status say you are on hiatus. I would be intensionally vague. A
lot of us had rough times in school for a lot of reasons! Talk about how much
you enjoy school and how important it is for you to be successful at it and
how the real world experience you are gaining will help in your education.
These are all true statements. I would not come right out and explain that you
were put on probation for academic reasons.

Next, and this is probably the most important part, apply for a lot of
positions. A lot of people really mess this one up. They read the perfect job
description. It fits them just right. They apply and wait. Don't fall into
this trap! Getting a job really is a numbers game. Apply for as many positions
as you can find in your chosen field and area. I have often said, and have yet
to be proven wrong, that is you apply to 50 jobs, you'll certainly get one.

Finally, on a personal note, chin up! School and this time of your life really
are hard. That's nothing to be ashamed of! You have not ruined anything and
you have a lot of great days ahead. It's great to hear that you are seeking
help for depression. Keep going. You'll find your way and this will all work
out.

------
cafard
I would put "attended" on the resume. Do not volunteer information about
depression in an interview. Start sending out resumes and discuss your
projects in your cover letter.

------
eveningcoffee
I started my academic journey when I was already working and during that
journey, that lasted over a decade, I was ex-matriculated more than several
times.

I kept going back and I finally graduated.

I think that an academic education is important, but you should make clear for
you what you are after - you should look at your program and make up your mind
about what you want to get from university.

More importantly, you should make sure that you actually are willing to put
all your energy at given moment into your education.

From my experience, it will not get any easier over time.

